# 2017.....Year Of The Pick-up Truck??



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks to be a very intriguing year later this fall and early 2017.....several new players trying to create a niche.

Regards, Mike

http://rmautobuzz.com/10-best-trucks-coming-2017/1/


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

I've been a Ford guy since 2001 but I'm starting to really like the looks of the Chevy and GMC this year. They were always a little light on cab amenities up until a couple of years ago. Think Ford as forced them to up their game as of late. Haven't compared performance which would be the deciding factor. The Ford I'm driving is loaded with power. It's always been hard for me to put Toyota or Nissan and pick up in the same sentence but I saw a pic of the latest Nissan half ton the other day and it was a nice looking truck. Still don't think I could pull the trigger on one of the foreign jobs but I'm sure they're nice.

The truck I have is only 2 years old so I'll be driving it awhile.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've seen the Mitsubishi and Nissan Navarro in Panama. Hopefully they will bring their diesel with them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

chazhk said:


> I've been a Ford guy since 2001 but I'm starting to really like the looks of the Chevy and GMC this year. They were always a little light on cab amenities up until a couple of years ago. Think Ford as forced them to up their game as of late. Haven't compared performance which would be the deciding factor. The Ford I'm driving is loaded with power. It's always been hard for me to put Toyota or Nissan and pick up in the same sentence but I saw a pic of the latest Nissan half ton the other day and it was a nice looking truck. Still don't think I could pull the trigger on one of the foreign jobs but I'm sure they're nice.
> 
> The truck I have is only 2 years old so I'll be driving it awhile.


Don't be fooled by the looks......same breed of dog, just a different cut of hair.....


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Roger that somedevildawg!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a shame that we cannot post a simple informative article without the same negative bantering as happens with so many other times. Monday, Monday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> It is a shame that we cannot post a simple informative article without the same negative bantering as happens with so many other times. Monday, Monday.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm not sure I would call that an actual article.  More like a slide show to make the host money with click advertising.  So I'm not going to put to much substance behind the report. I thought you posted articles or things of interest to generate discussion. Which this did. Not too negative. I echo the same thoughts as chazk and somedevildog on the new Titan. Though maybe it will be good. Who knows. Then there is Chazk's statement he wouldn't pull the trigger on a foreign job, but yet just bought a Fiat Case.  Ram is just as foreign as Toyota anymore. As is Case, NH. All the electronics in everything usually comes from China. I don't count the Tesla as a real pickup. or the Kia or not listed the new Honda Ridgeline. I myself am waiting for Toyota to bring their diesels to the Tundra and Tacoma. I'm willing to wait.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Most of them look like grocery getters to me.A box to put a couple bags of potting soil in but defiantly not Trucks!!


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah Teslan, don't have a problem finding an American made truck but sho' had a time trying to find a new tractor with an American made power plant...maybe my research was flawed, Lord knows it wouldn't be the first time!

Sorry Vol, wasn't trying to be demeaning, I did follow up my statement about foreign trucks with "I'm sure they're nice". I'll be more careful next time; but let's be honest here. There are certain subjects that lend themselves to a little friendly bantering...trucks and tractors are two of them.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

chazhk said:


> Yeah Teslan, don't have a problem finding an American made truck but sho' had a time trying to find a new tractor with an American made power plant...maybe my research was flawed, Lord knows it wouldn't be the first time!
> 
> Sorry Vol, wasn't trying to be demeaning, I did follow up my statement about foreign trucks with "I'm sure they're nice". I'll be more careful next time; but let's be honest here. There are certain subjects that lend themselves to a little friendly bantering...trucks and tractors are two of them.


Where is your Case assembled? NH used to be England. MF used to be France, but I guess the big ones now are assembled in Minnesota or Michigan. The little ones in turkey. I say Assembled cause the parts come from everywhere. Same with pickup trucks I suppose. Many of the same parts in all vehicles. I think I read there are maybe 2-3 seat belt webbing manufacturers in the whole world. And with all the recalls with airbags it's the same thing. Just kidding you a bit on the Case and U.S. Built trucks. Doesn't matter to me if you buy a ford pickup or a Nissan. . I'd buy a Ford, but Ford seats don't match well with my back for some reason.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Looks to be a very intriguing year later this fall and early 2017.....several new players trying to create a niche.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://rmautobuzz.com/10-best-trucks-coming-2017/1/


Hopefully for them it works out better than that weird looking small non Ranger Ford and Chevy HHR? from a few years back.

Looks to me like a few modern versions of the Chevy Luv or VW Rabbit pickup.

Some interesting looking vehicles there.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

chazhk said:


> Yeah Teslan, don't have a problem finding an American made truck but sho' had a time trying to find a new tractor with an American made power plant...maybe my research was flawed, Lord knows it wouldn't be the first time!
> 
> Sorry Vol, wasn't trying to be demeaning, I did follow up my statement about foreign trucks with "I'm sure they're nice". I'll be more careful next time; but let's be honest here. There are certain subjects that lend themselves to a little friendly bantering...trucks and tractors are two of them.


You must not have looked at the window sticker of 1/2 ton trucks these days, most are assembled in Mexico with Mexican parts.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Mexico Auto Industry: Why Are Kia Motors, BMW, Nissan, And Mercedes Headed South Of The Border?*

http://www.ibtimes.com/mexico-auto-industry-why-are-kia-motors-bmw-nissan-mercedes-headed-south-border-1671486


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain't even got to look at the above link to know the answer to that headline.......

My truck was built in Lousville Kentucky at the Kentucky Truck Plant where they have been a building Super Duty Trucks for a long time now.......unless someone like Trump gets in office, it too will eventually be made in Mexico, they will have to......


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Where is your Case assembled? NH used to be England. MF used to be France, but I guess the big ones now are assembled in Minnesota or Michigan. The little ones in turkey. I say Assembled cause the parts come from everywhere. Same with pickup trucks I suppose. Many of the same parts in all vehicles. I think I read there are maybe 2-3 seat belt webbing manufacturers in the whole world. And with all the recalls with airbags it's the same thing. Just kidding you a bit on the Case and U.S. Built trucks. Doesn't matter to me if you buy a ford pickup or a Nissan. . I'd buy a Ford, but Ford seats don't match well with my back for some reason.


Half the parts on a Ford are Mazda... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Greatful11 you are correct, I haven't looked at the window sticker of a Ford 1/2 ton, but my last three F-250s were made in Kentucky, USA that is...

Its just a shame that everything is now being produced elsewhere. Cheap labor, less environmental restrictions, lower taxes all make it a lot harder for us to compete.

But to comment on your original question Vol...it should be an interesting year for the pickup industry. Have never seen so many manufacturers come up with this many new truck models in a single year. Curious to see how many stick.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> You must not have looked at the window sticker of 1/2 ton trucks these days, most are assembled in Mexico with Mexican parts.


It used to be that cars were built in Flint and you couldn't drink the water in Mexico, now cars come from Mexico and you can't drink the water in Flint!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They kinda remind me of the El Camino and Ranchero of late 70's?Worthless as a pickup and worthless as a car.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the looks of the Silverado diesel, and the Jeep Scrambler. I had seen some pictures of a Jeep pickup over on New Ag Talk.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> They kinda remind me of the El Camino and Ranchero of late 70's?Worthless as a pickup and worthless as a car.


I worked with a guy that said the exact same thing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

But the el camino was a powerhouse with the SS 396 and SS 454.....and very desirable today if you can find one that ain't rusted to hell in a handbasket......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ranchero was a pathetic attempt by ford to capitalize on the success of the el camino....it never went over real well, the early 70's were particularly unkind to the Ranchero.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> But the el camino was a powerhouse with the SS 396 and SS 454.....and very desirable today if you can find one that ain't rusted to hell in a handbasket......


The El Camino is desirable with the big blocks, but still ugly as sin. I'd much rather have the el caminos car brother, the 1970 Chevelle SS LS6. Most powerful muscle car produced in Detroit.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Have burnt much rubber in one of those Paul.......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> The El Camino is desirable with the big blocks, but still ugly as sin. I'd much rather have the el caminos car brother, the 1970 Chevelle SS LS6. Most powerful muscle car produced in Detroit.


Sure is no General Lee. Them Duke boys knew what a sharp looking car looked like.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Sure is no General Lee. Them Duke boys knew what a sharp looking car looked like.


We smoked a many of the Dodges with the hemi's......they just couldn't stand the heat! There was one around that was really fast but he always wanted to jump at 20, I kinda liked to hook em up, see what kinda reaction time ole kid had, and how good he was with that clutch....seems we all had 4 speed rock crushers in those days......


----------

